# Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (120x) Update 2



## pool21 (10 Nov. 2015)

backstage:


----------



## Rolli (10 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner - Victoria Secret Fashion Show in NYC 11/10/ 2015 (5X)*

Reizend :thx: dir für Kendall


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (5X)*

71x Runway



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 71 Dateien, 50.604.167 Bytes = 48,26 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (76x) Update*

Ich überlege gerade ob ich mit der Kendall will ... 



:thx: für die sexy Lady! 


Tobi


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (76x) Update*

:thx: für den Frischling!


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

*AW: Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (76x) Update*

:thx: dir fürs tolle Update


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*Kendall Jenner at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (76x) Update*

44x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 44 Dateien, 68.497.883 Bytes = 65,32 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

:thx: dir fürs weitere Update


----------



## ass20 (11 Nov. 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## jackie3aq11 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke sehr


----------



## Adamamore (19 Nov. 2015)

nice, thx für die pic´s


----------



## PaulsGT (19 Nov. 2015)

Thanks for Kendall!!!


----------

